# Looking for acoustic help for an operations center



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Folks,

I have been tasked with finding out how much foam acoustic panels would help with the noise level (supposedly even a person knocking a pen on one end of the room is heard from the other)

The room is approx 50 x 50, I have attached pictures. The floor is a raise floor with a crawl space, each individual tile can be lifted to access wiring..ect so carpet is pretty well a no go.

Another picture attached is a example of the current ceiling tile which looks to be a dense fiberglass with a white top layer for looks.

How many 24x24 foam tiles would I have to T pin to the walls to make a difference or is it a lost cause. 

They don't want to put up floor standing dividers.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Foam on the tiles will do very very little. You need 2-3" panels spaced out on the walls around the room. For voice intelligibility, ideally you'd do about 20% of the total wall surface. Obviously you don't have that much space. Just shoehorn in panels wherever you can and budget allows honestly.

Bryan


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Thks Bryan

It can be done, I was looking at putting these up on the available wall space between windows, I just didn't know if it was a wast of time and money because it was too little to be of use

http://www.atsacoustics.com/foam-acoustic-panels.html


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Those are not even going to begin to touch male voice range to be honest with you.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sigh. The other "designer" stuff they were looking at is this

http://www.wobedo.com/eng/products.html

What other foam panels are better? They don't want to have to go to the landlord yet again to get authority to drill holes in the wall to put up heavier panels.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is the absorption chart for those

http://www.wobedo.com/Soundabsorption.pdf

Looks pretty sad below 500Hz. not even going to do female voice that well.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

your recommendations looking at the pics? As long as I can hold them up with 3m command hooks or something else non marring I'm golden


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Something like our Spot Panels would be good. They come in 1x4, 2x4, and 2x2 sizes and are 2" thick. Not great but it's fiberglass instead of foam and they'll do a decent job on voice range and up. 

Bryan


----------

